# Chain keeper for a Cervelo RS



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

I am writing to ask for recommendations of a chain keeper device that will work on a Cervelo RS. I just scored a 2008 RS on eBay and will be running a compact crank. I want to add a device to prevent dropping the chain off the inside when down shifting in front. On my other bike I use a Deda Dog Fang and love it. However, the squoval seat tube on the RS will not allow the installation of a standard Dog Fang. Is there a device that works as well as a Dog Fang but can accommodate the squoval tubes?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

You can use a K-Edge http://www.acecosportgroup.com/shop/k-edge-chain-catchers/road.html chain keeper if you have a braze-on derailleur clamp. These work very well, my wife has one on her Calfee and I use one on my Serotta.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Thanks*

Your input is most appreciated. I think I am going the K-Edge route after considering some other options.


----------

